# what are you paying for bulk salt??



## haybaler (Apr 6, 2007)

I paid $92.5 per tn today for rock salt. I mix it 20% into my sand for driveways. Hard to make a profit at that price. what is it going for in other areas?


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

PA 45 min outside of philly.... 64-69 per ton delivered straight rock salt


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

$55.00 per ton picked up central illinois


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

39.00 ton picked up.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

$.06/kg delivered to Toronto.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

$63.50/2200lbs. delivered, 35-40 metric tons.


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

54.75 per ton treated with anti caking agent


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

$53 a ton delivered for straight rock salt.


----------



## haybaler (Apr 6, 2007)

I feel like I got ripped off. Anyone within 50 miles of greenfield ma know of cheeper prices??


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

My price just went up, $58.05 for a train load, it usually around 51 ton.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

$86/ton picked up


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I have three docks around me. I use two of them. one is $60 a ton picked up and the other is $64.50 a ton picked up.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive been paying $42 - $45 per ton delivered in 50 ton loads


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

about $0.035/lb


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

$57/ton delivered, in 22 ton per truck


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

$60 a ton picked up


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Drottlawn;498192 said:


> $57/ton delivered, in 22 ton per truck


Where can I go in Cincinnati and pick up bulk salt????


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

56.00 a ton straight salt picked up.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

dmont,
I have mine delivered to my shop from North American Salt Company on the river. I actually order it through Cincinnati Wholesale Supply. I don't know where to get it per pickup load. I have a buddy in Franklin, that has it also and he may be able to load your truck per storm?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

what I would like to do is get like 3-4 tons/yards and fill super sacks with it.....Then I could load a v box as needed with my fork lift......I am on my 6th pallet of bagged now for this year so that is +7 tons...... If he would be willing to sell it to me on an as needed basis and at a decent price that would be very cool...... I could either have him load the sacks or I could haul the salt in my dump trailer and fill them myself......

I like that you can stack the loaded sacks for storage...


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

dmont,
I could also load your dump trailer using my salt if your interested. What are you looking to spend per ton. Let me know your thoughts. I am located in Fairfield. If it isn't snowing, I do not have much to do!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Avon, CT either $87.00 per ton or $95.00 per yard - I think I get more with the per yard.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

$59 per ton delivered to se mn


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

59$ per ton delivered to rochester NY I live about 30 miles from salt mine


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

$105 a yard for Magic salt.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Drottlawn;498781 said:


> dmont,
> I could also load your dump trailer using my salt if your interested. What are you looking to spend per ton. Let me know your thoughts. I am located in Fairfield. If it isn't snowing, I do not have much to do!


Of course you would need to make your piece...... $70 per ton would be a great deal for me.......
I really appreciate your offer. It is a possibility although you are a bit of a drive. I am looking to get set up for next year. I will be buying a vbox for next season. So this is really for then.. Thanks again......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok I have finally found a salt source....$83 per ton picked up.......12 miles from home....... Thanks for all the offers and help......


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nothing!*

I would love to money for salt. I can'I can't get my hands on any bulk salt here in Wisconsin. I was at $56.00 but we are totally out. My supplier can't even get any from Chicago. :realmad:

I would love to get at least 20 to 50 tons. :crying::crying::crying:

Rough time here in the Fox Valley Area.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

JUSTBE;501339 said:


> I would love to money for salt. I can'I can't get my hands on any bulk salt here in Wisconsin. I was at $56.00 but we are totally out. My supplier can't even get any from Chicago. :realmad:
> 
> I would love to get at least 20 to 50 tons. :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Rough time here in the Fox Valley Area.


Hey, I was searching through the forums to try and find bulk salt in Wisconsin, and I came across a posting that said that there is a place in Waukesha that sells bulk for around $54 a ton picked up. Hope this may help you out. Here's the link: 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52196&highlight=bulk+salt+wisconsin


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey, thanks for the tip. Superior Landscape is looking around $100.00/ton right now. This is better than nothing.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

JUSTBE;501401 said:


> Hey, thanks for the tip. Superior Landscape is looking around $100.00/ton right now. This is better than nothing.


Glad to hear I could help you out. I hope it works out for you. Otherwise, how is your plowing going this year? This is my first year, and it's going pretty good so far.


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

What a year to start plowing. The most snow we have had in years. December alone was more than all of last year put together.purplebou:bluebounc:redbouncepayup


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

JUSTBE;502000 said:


> What a year to start plowing. The most snow we have had in years. December alone was more than all of last year put together.purplebou:bluebounc:redbouncepayup


Yeah, in the first month, I made enough to break even with all the startup costs. Which is good, because it will set the stage for making mowing profitable for me this summer. Plowing next year will probably be real bad! lol.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

I pay $50.00 a ton picked up. I know angelos delivers 50 tons a time for $38 per ton. call them and see if they will deliver to you guys (877)-angelo2, or (800)-angelo2.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Superior L & L;498149 said:


> Ive been paying $42 - $45 per ton delivered in 50 ton loads


and where in michigan is salt this cheap for ????


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

groundbreakers;509905 said:


> and where in michigan is salt this cheap for ????


Bedrock, Angelos, Roylty services i can name more if you want


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We typically pay 67 per metric tonne delivered in tri axles, but because of shortage its 70 picked up in tri axles...makes no friggin sense to me. And we could only pick up 1/4 of what we normally get delivered. They want 90 bucks for clear lane. It will be our only choice once bulk salt is all gone.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

$65 per ton picked up.


----------



## Capital Land (Feb 10, 2008)

EIB;497569 said:


> 39.00 ton picked up.


Where are you located in referance to albany NY ?? and does this company deliver ?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Was paying $52.50, now paying $140.00 + with the shortage here in IL


----------



## Tony Muto (Feb 20, 2008)

*Who are the suppliers?*

Misch-Rman, Superior, and Drottlawn, can you give me your suppliers' names/numbers in central Illinois, Michigan, and Franklin, Ohio?

Thanks


----------



## Landscape guy (Aug 27, 2006)

*prices*

92 per ton picked up, three days ago was 87 picked up.tymusic


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Usually pay around $65 per ton. We are paying around $200 per ton. YEAH. There goes our profit.:crying::angry:


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Angelos is $125.00 per ton, and will only sell to prefered customers, if anybody can get me 100 ton let me know .
Thanks Mike


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Robinson Salt Supply in W. Carrolton, Oh 937-866-7272 (near Dayton).....but they ship anywhere....prices I do not know....


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We are now paying $140 per ton witch realy sucks!! we are adding a chloride track sand to it to increase the yeald and decrease the cost per ton.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

$145 + tax in Ottawa. Everyones hauling from Cargill.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

haybaler;497713 said:


> I feel like I got ripped off. Anyone within 50 miles of greenfield ma know of cheeper prices??


Haybaler who are you and where are you buying you salt ? Mackins ? I have a sourcesfor salt but its getting harder and harder to find. I recently needed a ton of clearlane( I don't bother with plain salt) and they only sold it to me because I was family. I went to CT last week and the salt pile right off 91 in hartford was all but gone same thing with salt city in westfield. It seems like cargill wanted to start acting like OPEC.

Lou


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

EIB;497569 said:


> 39.00 ton picked up.


GREAT price! Do you get it strait from the mine?


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Yep, 10 ton is the smallest load you can pickup.


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

got it for $115 a ton the other day. Next year we are stuffing 300 tons in our barn pre season


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

EIB;528968 said:


> Yep, 10 ton is the smallest load you can pickup.


You should do delivery's. You could make a killing and still be giving guys a better deal than most. We don't know how lucky we are to have a mine that close. I wish I could use bulk salt, but just don't have the setup for it.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

$65/ton p/u'd at the mine in Lansing NY for treated clear lane before the shortage.
$56/ton p/u'd in Syracuse NY by way of the Port Of Oswego for white salt.
Last week the proprieter of Aplache Marine who controls the salt at the port gouged the price up $7/ton just as the the supply ran out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2008)

Clapper&Company;498167 said:


> about $0.035/lb


Where can I find ROCK SALT IN BULK I AM IN WV


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

whats the going rate around ohio up to mid michigan?


----------



## Snowgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

I am hearing $130/ton and up


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I just paid $120 per ton.......


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

OLD THREAD!....but it don't really matter lol

i paid $120.69/ton and happy to get it  .........kinda SUCK'S dont it 

PJ


----------



## MSUSICK (Sep 11, 2008)

what part of WV


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

[email protected];582228 said:


> Where can I find ROCK SALT IN BULK I AM IN WV


I bought about 70 tons from WV last year. 

No vaseline provided either. :crying:


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

just got my quote 87.00 a ton


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

Could you pass that contact on??


----------

